# Write-off tank?



## Henry (29 Oct 2015)

Hi all, long time no speak.

Recently bought a cheapie plain tank from a local aquatics retailer with fairly realistic expectations of the finish, especially on silicone neatness. However, something has caused me to feel a little concerned.



What's that all about?! Will it hold? I can live with the cosmetic flaws, but I definitely don't want 80 litres of water, sand, and mud all over my kitchen floor.

Thoughts and feelings please.


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Oct 2015)

take it back


----------



## Henry (29 Oct 2015)

Good job I haven't got £40 worth of plants with nowhere to go, eh?....


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Oct 2015)

perfect chance for a re-scape 

stick em in a bucket and run your filter through it while you swap the tank with the retailer.  Or better still show the retailer some pics and get them to give you a new tank on a promise of return of the old once swapped.  Tell them you'll bill them for 80 litres of carpet cleaning if they don't!

Seriously though Ive never seen one that bad.  Ive got about 2 inches of micro bubbles on one side of the silicon on my 90cm at the top but apparently its the bottom ones to be worried about as they get most of the pressure and the blow from the bottom.  You seem to have more air/water than silicon holding that together at the bottom.


----------



## Henry (29 Oct 2015)

Emptied, due to be refunded, and destined for the bin. Props to the shop, who responded at this time of night via Facebook, and didn't quibble. They've yet to respond to my request for a refund on my now mixed up substrate though...


----------



## Henry (29 Oct 2015)

Just one last thing...

I have my suspicion that this was caused by the silicone not having enough time to cure before being filled. Could I be right? If so, there's nothing to say the replacement won't do exactly the same thing, and I won't know until it's filled


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Oct 2015)

Yep that is bad, I've never seen that either. Obviously, trust in the product is an issue now - and who could blame you. If you're that worried I'd be inclined to shop elsewhere.


----------



## rebel (29 Oct 2015)

Is this custom made?


----------



## Henry (30 Oct 2015)

It was a cheapie clearseal copy, bought due to a serious budget issue. I've got my replacement. It has the same problem, but not nearly as bad. Going to keep my warranty and keep an eye on it for now...
I'll be binning it in a year's time anyway, so if it can only hold out 'til then, I'm happy.


----------



## alto (30 Oct 2015)

Henry said:


> I've got my replacement. It has the same problem,


I'd go back in & try a few more - not worth the hassle & $$ if it lets go while you're away/asleep.
Shop should get after the supplier on this, as there's really no reason for it except bad building ... or don't care ... or just don't know any better ...


----------



## PARAGUAY (30 Oct 2015)

All silicones are not the same of course,it could be they have used incorrect type for glass,  cheap silicones are a complete no go,even for general purpose apllication its at least 24/48hr curing time


----------

